# Two more new plants with potential for riparium culture.



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I just updated my blog with some new accessions that I will evaluate as riparium plants. I post a couple of pictures here.










_Oplismenus hirtellus_










_Hibiscus acetosella_ 'Haight Ashbury'

These are both pretty handsome plants, with nice shapes and unique foliage coloration. I'll see how they do in wet media. I wonder(????). Consult my blog for a few more details.


----------

